# all things related to kindness



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Cuddle Curtain for COVID patients


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you for this thread, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thank you for this thread, Marci.


You're welcome. I tried to start it in General Discussions but, I wasn't looking for a thread with debate and controversy. I just wanted someplace to share kindness and spread something besides hate.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

I could use a Covid Curtain right now.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

*K*ool
*I*mmeasurable 
*N*eeded
*D*ear
*N*ice-feeling
*E*ndless
*S*incere
*S*imple


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)

Wishing someone a good day or a good night


----------



## Kadee (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

awwwwwwwwwww bonnie!!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

During the horrific bushfires in Australia recently


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 108640


that's an awesome one thankyou for sharing that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Love that picture of the Elephants, @Bonnie 

Thanks again, for this thread to come to,  @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 12, 2020)

You're welcome Kaila.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 20, 2020)

Sent to me by an O/S penpal


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 22, 2020)

This little teacup poodle Nala will make you smile


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)

Blooper....


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 110352
> Sent to me by an O/S penpal



I think that was beautiful... thank you for sharing @peramangkelder


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


You were mine, well, one of them anyways!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm sending out a kind thought and feeling, to each one of you, today.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2021)

When the world around you gets to be too much...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Being kind to others is a necessity in a world full of hatred. Perhaps the only way to stop the hatred is to tamp it down with love and kindness. Although sometimes you have to smack it over the head first.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 6, 2023)




----------

